# Chanel Rouge Allure Laques Dragon (75)



## StyleBlack (Nov 7, 2011)

The color looks dreamy, but I'd like to see it on a brown-skinned girl   Anyone have any swatches they can post?


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 7, 2011)

Here's a link to a blog where it's shown on a brown girl http://thefancyface.blogspot.com/2010/12/red-dragon-look.html


----------



## StyleBlack (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you, Shontay!


----------



## msroyalty2u (Nov 20, 2011)

This is my fave red lip color!

  	I believe it works for any skintone from light to very deep.  The forumula is excellent as well.  It doesn't smear all over the place either...you can have a bite to eat and still get good wear.  It can work with or without a lip liner.  I prefer to use a lip liner with it.

  	I am NARS Macao and NARS Tahoe for reference.

  	The 2nd best I've tried is Dior Favori Red, but I have some sort of sensistivity to the lipstick...not sure what's in the ingredients...anyway, it's a killer red, too...but Chanel Roughe Allure Laque in Dragon is the best of the two.


----------



## lenchen (Nov 20, 2011)

love Dragon it's by far my favourite red.


----------



## PixieDancer (Nov 21, 2011)

Just ordered 2 backups of Dragon from the Nordies website!  I cannot believe they are discontinuing this color!  Ugh!  Why oh why?  It looks amazing on EVERYONE and EVERY skintone (just like msroyalty2u said).


----------



## Inamorata (Nov 22, 2011)

Dragon is my favourite red colour! Will pick up a backup when I hit duty free next month!!!

  	Here's two pics of me from my birthday wearing Dragon, I'm a NC44 for reference.


----------



## macgirl3121 (Nov 28, 2011)

When I looked for this about a week ago on Nordies site Dragon wasn't listed. I ended up ordering from Bloomingdales. Should arrive any day now. I'm determined to find a great red lip. Determined!


----------

